# You can now post / share discounts and special offers ...



## Shaun (8 Sep 2013)

The *shopping, discounts and special offers* forum has now been opened up so that registered members can post; allowing you to share any discounts or special offers you find with the rest of the CycleChat community. 

Cheers,
Shaun 

Note: You will need to pass the new user anti-spam screening to be able to see and use this forum.


----------

